# Etiquette In Charge



## bruceme (Dec 10, 2008)

It's applaudable to see so many plug-in vehicles on the roads... but at the public charge; it's a shock. Here's a scenario philisophis electricus:

You are beyond the range of no return... You pull into your strategic public charger to find it occupied by, let's say a Volt. You can not get home, the Volt of course, can. Do you unplug it?

Comments please...


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

mmm depends on your circumstance and people skills I guess. If you've got to get away urgently I would say no coz it's still gonna be 20 mins best case scenario before you get some decent charge. so you might as well arrange other transport. 
If you're gonna be stuck there all night coz you can't get a charge, then you haven't got much choice. You can always plug the volt back in again once you're done. Only thing that wont work in your favour; is if they come back half way through your charge and find you've just unplugged them. Chances are you're not gonna get a very welcoming initial reaction. 
I suppose Charge etiquette could be stated on the Charge station. Ideally Ev's would get priority over Hybrids. Kinda like a bonus for having an Ev, can't see it working thou tbh, it's just luck of the drawer, and we need more charge stations!


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Isn't the charge plug locked (not possible to disconnect) when the vehicle is charging at an public charging station? Aren't the stations locked until the owner arrives and shows their charging badge / card to the machine?

Or do you mean an actual standard 110/230V appliance outlet style charging station?


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

whatever scenario allows you to unplug the vehicle without a card/badge/keys/code. Don't nit pick fella


----------



## AviatorBJP (Sep 17, 2011)

I think the solution is more charging stations.

(edit: captain obvious to the rescue!)


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

The proper etiquette is to wait until the charger is available. 

If you unplug a volt, by default, it will set off their car alarm.

corbin


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Unless charging is complete, don't unplug it. 

It's first come first serve. Like others said you will have to be there a while to get any meaningful amount of charge. If you do the horn is going to start honking, the owner will probably get a email and text telling them something has happened. They will be out shortly to see what's going on and what are you going to say? I am only borrowing for 3 or 4 hours....

As a wise guy once said: "You don't $%&# with another man's vehicle."


----------



## Hankster (Feb 2, 2013)

Of course we all know the correct answer to the question... you wait your turn. unless you can find the owner and get his permission to unplug.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

The obvious solution is all cars should have a cellphone number on them. And i have always thought this. Right above the plate.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

alexcrouse;bt1918 said:


> The obvious solution is all cars should have a cellphone number on them. And i have always thought this. Right above the plate.


Poor planning on your part is not an emergency for anyone else - nor is it an excuse for violating their privacy. 

Frankly, for someone who has not been programmed to believe there is no such thing as right and wrong, this is fairly cut and dried. If the charger has a "Charge Complete" indicator and it is so indicating, fine - even then you should leave a note saying the charger had already cut out. Anything else is just a rationalization for unethically foisting the consequences for your bad judgement off on someone else.

Come to think about it, that latter type of rationalization does seem fairly popular with a certain group of people. Where have I heard that type of argument before, that stealing from one group of people for the undeserved benefit of another group is just fine as long as you can say "they needed it more than the people you took it from?"

So, I guess prudence simply says, make sure you can get home before you leave, and don't count on a public charger 'cause someone's probably gonna steal it 5 minutes after you park.


----------



## bryanmorris19 (Apr 10, 2013)

It's a morality call really, wait your turn. I imagine in the future with increasing volumes of EV Cars this issue will be addressed with different charging stations but until then...simple don't touch another person's car.

*but it's a volt...it has gas in there so they don't need the charge as much haha


----------



## Bob Freeman (Jan 28, 2017)

There are some very small (Briefcase sized) ICE powered generators which could be reconfigured for charging . If you think you might get stranded, you should own one.


----------



## zepol_wube (Oct 31, 2015)

I have a hang-tag in the car. One side says opportunity charging, unplug me if you need. The other side says I need to charge, please call ph# if you need.


----------

